# Smuggling Green Tree Python



## snakesrule (May 16, 2008)

A LICENSED Victorian reptile collector has been charged over the alleged illegal importation of pythons smuggled from South Africa.

The four valuable snakes, believed to be endangered green tree pythons, were found late last month by Customs and quarantine officers at the Sydney International Mail Centre, and are expected to be destroyed.

I heard through the grape vine.
He has been fined $3,300 I dont know any other details or if this is true or not but if this is the case.
I do not know this person All I know is what I read in the earlier locked post on APS that he was facing personal financial hardshipdue to his parents ailing health in South Africa.

I guess we as humans do tend to do silly things when pressured.
My question is what sort of a deterrent is this when you stand to make more out of the sale of one snake (GTP) than the fine itself.
I think the judicial system really has to take a good hard look at itself as in my oppinion this has just opened the door for others to take the chance & try to smuggle in other exotics that could very well be infected with any form of viruses or parasites a part from the obvious people just trying to make a quick buck at any cost.


----------



## craftsman (May 16, 2008)

I have heard similar. However, Green Tree Pythons are NOT endangered species in Australia or anywhere else in the world.
It's a shame to see them being destroyed but it's better than if they ended up in someone's collection loaded with diseases. These smugglers are not doing us any favor.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 16, 2008)

What a joke ,
a $3,300 fine ??
that fine would encourage smugglers 
not detur them,


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2008)

It's not the first time a known breeder has been involved in this sort of thing and given the 'punishment' handed out it wont be the last.


----------



## snakesrule (May 16, 2008)

Greebo said:


> If you don't know for sure, then why spread the rumour?



It placed their simply to find out if their was any truth to the rumour.
It has now been confimed. 
Does that solve your problem.


----------



## mckellar007 (May 16, 2008)

the article is in this thread...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/snake-smuggling-in-victoria-83210


----------



## JungleRob (May 16, 2008)

It wasn't me!:lol:


----------



## Tatelina (May 16, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/snake-smuggling-in-victoria-83210


----------

